# Questions for Paul on the Revolution TE



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I want just to ask questions, and learn how this thing works. I'll keep the discussions of suitability and comparison with DCC to other places.

Paul, you mentioned in the Aristo forum that when programming the TE with the "bind" button, a red led blinks on the board.

Not much use unless you run with the loco shell off, so have you observed that the headlight blinks as you stated it is supposed to?


Also how long is the wire that comes with the bind switch? Lewis stated there was a long wire, but the pictures I saw have the switch mounted on the board, so is there a socket for adding a remote switch?

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Another question Paul: 

Please confirm: you need to stop and re-bind (use the pushbutton) to change a loco id (remove or add to consist) 

You need to stop, but not re-bind to change momentum, start speed, etc? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Greg!

Although I noticed the red LED flashing, I was quite excited and anxious to test the new system, so I did not take the time to check whether or not the headlights were flashing as well. I am currently re-finishing the basement and do not have my train shop to work in. This installation was done on my crowded computer desk. When I have my work shop back and have time to install the sound board, I will pay closer attention.

There is a bind button on the receiver, indicated with the red arrow, which is the one I used after popping in the receiver.

 
There is another switch that can be plugged in right beside it that comes with the system. You can see it in the box below the receiver.

 

The wires on the switch are almost a foot long, so mounting it under the switch cover would not be a problem. Just drill a small hole for the button to pass through and hot glue the little circuit board next to the rest of the switches. I didn’t bother because I have never used the linking button on any of my previous receivers after installing them.

You do not have to push the binding/linking button after changing the running characteristics. This I know because after closing up the locomotive, I changed the headlight direction and played with the settings for momentum, reverse delay, step speed, etc.

The testers have received an e-mail confirming a software update to the transmitter will allow consisting and helpers without having to re-bind. Aristo-Craft is going to pay to have the transmitters returned to them, updated and returned to us. I’m going to miss my new toy, but it may give me some time to get some of the painting done before the home boss reads the riot act.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's good news Paul, having to re-bind to consist was a major negative. I'm glad it's going to change. 

I'll update my "Revolution TE" web page to reflect this is coming.


I'll hold off the rest of the questions until you get back to it. Please get Lewis to send you a second receiver so you can check out multi loco operation. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

seems like the binding switch was like the code switch used in the 75 mhz onboard system, 
a little red button that plugs into the board for remote mounting. 

KC


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Exactly! In my web site article and many of my posts I used the term “binding/linking” so people familiar with the 75 MHz receiver can easily understand the process.


----------

